# I want this bunny!!



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys! I just looked on Petfinder and there's a beautiful baby girl bunny at the shelter Rory came from! She looks just like Rory only black spots, even with the same ears that go up or down. And she's his age, too. She's the same breed as him and they described his temperament pretty much the same. And she was abandoned just in time for Christmas and it says she's scared :cry4: She's been spayed already, too (came from Petco and they spay their buns first). I want her so badly! Here she is:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9933243

I'm sitting here all teared up over her. Doesn't she look like she needs a mommy and a Rory and a home to love her forever?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Aww.......they don't do a very good job of describing Jaime! She needs a loving home for Christmas!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So you're going to pick her up when????

:biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Awe Shiloh! She is so precious! She does need a mommy and a Rory...:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

I really wish I could get this sweet girl, but now is not the time. I'm heading out of town tomorrow and won't be back until the middle of January. Not like the shelter would be open tomorrow anyway since it's Christmas! I really doubt she's still there when I get back in January, but if she is, I may need to work on Paul a bit. I'm sure we could fit another bunny cage in our apartment if we just moved things around or put her cage right in the middle of the kitchen or something. I feel kind of bad though because Paul didn't even want to get Rory because we're pressed for space! He agreed we could get another bunny when we move or when our sweet girl ratties pass on (which hopefully won't be for at least another year and a half).

I'm worried she'll be "adopted" by someone horrible who will feed her to something or eat her. The adoption fee for bunnies at that shelter is only $5 and they don't ask ANY questions. Also, the bunnies are usually only there for a couple days, which is odd considering how long bunnies are at other shelters. I don't want her to be eaten!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

AHHH!!!! I was just talking to Paul, and HE WANTS HER TOO!!! I'm crying! He said it was fine with him if we get her! I didn't even ask if we could, he just said he hopes she's still there when we get back so we can go get her!

arty:

I hope she's still there!! Paul is getting back on the 31st so he could always go adopt her by himself and build a little cage for her! I wonder if they would hold her for us until then...

Edited to add: I just e-mailed the shelter and asked if they could hold her for us until January 2nd (since they probably aren't open on the 1st). I told them how loved she would be and what a good home she would have and that we would make an extra donation to cover her care until the 2nd. Let's hope they get back to me and say she's still there and that it's okay!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 25, 2007)

YAY!!! i hope you get her!! Congrats!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm such a dork! I was blathering on about her to Paul and forgot to send him the link to her picture and info on Petfinder! He just asked me for it. He's such a good guy, he hadn't even seen her and is ready to go adopt her himself on the 2nd.

Also, is there any way to make sure a rabbit has been spayed? Petco spays their bunnies, but who knows if she was really spayed. Rory was neutered November 2nd so at least we don't need to worry about babies!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh Shiloh! i am sooo excited and nervous!ullhair:I hope they will hold her for you guys. Paul is AWESOME! Life can't always be predicted and we just have to go with the flow. 

Let us know when you get word! :bunny18


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

Paul is such a good guy! I'm pretty sure that today was the first day the bunny was on Petfinder, so hopefully no one snatched her up yet. I really hope they will hold her for us! I get the feeling they will, why wouldn't they? Especially since we'll make a donation and I know they need money. She looks and sounds like such a sweetheart, I can't wait to meet her. I'm sure a good diet will help her lose her excess (undoubtedly cuddly) weight and while both my bunnies came to me litter trained, I don't think training her will be a huge deal. I'm just so surprised and filled with happiness that we will most likely be getting her now and not have to wait a year or more to get a bunny that wouldn't be her! Just like Rory, this bunny's picture was screaming "please come get me!"

For some reason, the name EMMA just completely jumped out at me as the perfect name for her. I was trying to think why that would be, and couldn't remember if anyone here has a bunny named Emma... I did a search and, indeed, Katt was fostering (I believe) a lop with black spots named Emma! So, I guess that name's out, since the only reason I associated the name with her is that there was another bunny that looks like her with the name. I most likely won't keep her name as Jaime, but I'm not sure if Tabitha (which I had picked out) is right either as I imagined it for a straight eared bunny. Since I found out about her on Christmas, a Christmas name would be cute! Got any Christmas names? There's always Noelle or Chrissy, what else? It doesn't have to be a people name either, just something Christmassy or at least wintry.


----------



## JamesCarden (Dec 25, 2007)

what a nice story! Snowflake comes to mind!! lol


----------



## cheryl (Dec 25, 2007)

Aww i really hope you do get her....she is so pretty


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

Phew! The bunny is still on Petfinder as of right now, so at least that's a good sign. Rory's page was still up for nearly a week after we brought him home though, so hopefully she's still there. I haven't heard back from the shelter yet, but it is Christmas so I'd be surprised if they did get back to me already. Tomorrow I'm going to be spending the entire day on an airplane and will really be chompin' at the bit to check my e-mail when I arrive in Louisiana! I thought about sweet baby girl bunny all night (I call Rory sweet baby boy a lot of the time) and am just tickled. 

I'm going to buy a bunch of NIC panels when I'm down south (they're hard to find up here) and am making the plans to build them a nice big cage! After Paul goes to adopt her, baby girl bunny is going to stay in Rory's cage and Rory is going to have the whole kitchen to himself with the entrance blocked off. He's great with the litter box so it should go fine. Then when I return with the panels, I'm going to build the big cage and move Rory into it. Hopefully a couple months from it, the two cuties will be in the big cage together! They will look so cute together. I hope they like each other! 

As for names, I suggested Tinsel but Paul doesn't like it. He prefers people names. With Rory, I just told him we were naming him Rhiordan and calling him Rory because I knew he probably wouldn't care for the name if I asked, I've wanted to name my bunny that for the better part of a decade and Rory is about 80 percent my bunny and 20 percent his :biggrin2: So I'm going to keep trying to think of Christmas names but for normal people names, I have Tabitha (Tabbie) or Annabelle (Paul really wants to be able to call a bunny "Bunanna" lol), I also like Larken, Shealyn and Delilah.

So, that is the update for now! I wish I could print out her picture to admire on the long flight tonight (leaving the house at 11 pm and arriving at 10 pm tomorrow). I'm going to miss my little Rory so much! But hopefully I'll have two bun buns to come home to in January :bunnydance:


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 25, 2007)

aww, I really hope you'r able to get her:in tears:



Good luck!:bunnyheart


----------



## Evey (Dec 25, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm such a dork! I was blathering on about her to Paul and forgot to send him the link to her picture and info on Petfinder! He just asked me for it. He's such a good guy, he hadn't even seen her and is ready to go adopt her himself on the 2nd.
> 
> Also, is there any way to make sure a rabbit has been spayed? Petco spays their bunnies, but who knows if she was really spayed. Rory was neutered November 2nd so at least we don't need to worry about babies!



Hello,


I've recently run into trouble with Petco and their "policy" of making sure all of their bunnies are spayed and/or neutered. I adopted a female bunny from a local Petco store, and I really wanted to make sure she was spayed. I took her to a rabbit savvy vet, where they shaved her belly to look for a scar. I think that is the common way to tell if a female is spayed. I also think they could do an ultra sound or xray, but those could be pricey. Turns out, my girl wasnât spayed!

So, I think itâs a great idea to take her to a rabbit savvy vet to make sure sheâs spayed. Sometimes you might even be able to feel around her belly for a scar, especially since sheâs so young. However, I think that can be hard to determine as well. 

I hope you can adopt her. Sheâll have a good home with you and Paul!

Good luck,

Kathy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

Evey, I knew someone on here recently had that happen to them! I agree, I'll feel around for a scar and take her to visit the vet. I figure a well bunny check up would be a good thing anyway.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Shiloh, can you believe it? Not to long ago we were talking about you getting your first and me my second bun but thought it wasn't going to happen for a while. Now I look at Thumps and Peaches (who are very lovey dovey right now by the way) and I just can't stop smiling thinking about how they were living their lives before coming home. :biggrin2:

I truly hope that this works out and she is there when Paul goes to get her. I'll be praying for you. :hug:

Oh, by the way, I wish you a very safe and smooth flight.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 26, 2007)

*Evey wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Also, is there any way to make sure a rabbit has been spayed? Petco spays their bunnies, but who knows if she was really spayed. Rory was neutered November 2nd so at least we don't need to worry about babies!
> ...



See? This is why you are a wonderful animal caretaker:hug:. Not saying everyone else on here isn't, but that right there just goes to show how youshould always have your adopted animal checked by a vet, and a savvy one for your breed.

Good goin, Evey!


----------



## Evey (Dec 26, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Evey wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> ...


aww, thanks!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 26, 2007)

She is so cute. I hope get her.

Macey told me to tell you though she still needs me to tell her how much you love her, so make sure she still gets attention.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, update!! I just got to my dad's house after traveling since 11 last night, so bear with me as I'm pretty darn tired. I got an e-mail from the shelter and they said that they cannot hold the bunny for us, but that she's still there as of the 26th. The lady also said, and I quote, "I will do my best to be of assistance, Iâm sure that we can figure out a way for Jamie to head home to you!" I e-mailed her back and hopefully I'll have something else to report tomorrow. Paul isn't going to be back in town until the afternoon of the 31st, so that's 5 days in which someone else to snatch her up! Hopefully the lady at the shelter can work something out with us, otherwise I get the feeling we won't be getting this bunny because someone else will take her:sad:


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 27, 2007)

i hope every thing works out, and assumming it does...........

Holly? or Marie from the Nutcracker? i had a book when i was little and one of the bunnies names was Snowy Bunny! Poinsettia?

Anna


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, another update! I'm really glad to hear that our shelter has a bunny lover at it, this lady has 11 rescued buns of her own! She e-mailed me back and told me that Jaime actually has a bunny boyfriend, but that they could be separated and Rory sounds like a good match for her. It seems very mean to separate a pair, but it's very likely someone down the line will do it anyway and even then their new owners might not be nice. I wrote back and asked if they're bonded and how long they've been together. If they just met at the shelter in the past couple days, I wouldn't feel too bad about separating them. I wish we had enough space to adopt BOTH Jaime and her friend!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 27, 2007)

My baby girl bunny was adopted by someone else this evening :cry4:The lady at the shelter sent me an e-mail to let me know. The people didn't adopt her friend, either, so poor little Achoo is all alone. She said she was not impressed by the new owners and gets the feeling they may bring her back. That's just horrible, poor little bun going off to a not so great home. She would have had a great life with us. I guess she wasn't meant to be mine, but I feel like she was stolen away from me! I'd still be sad if she'd been adopted by awesome people, but the fact that the lady didn't think much of the new owners makesit much a hundred times worsebecause I think she would be happier with me. Hopefullythe lady willlet me know if she's brought back to the shelter. It just seems so ridiculous, the poor bunny is the one who will suffer! Even if I do eventually get her, she will have had to spend time in another home first and then be brought back to the shelter, then get used to living with us. Every bunny deserves better than that! If only I could have stayed home over winter break, we would have gone to the shelter and adopted her first thing the day after Christmas and she could have been our adored baby forever.

:sigh:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 27, 2007)

Awwww I'm so sorry!! :hug: I wish there was something I could do.

But if the adoption lady wasn't impressed, why did she let them have her?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 27, 2007)

Montana, I was wondering that myself! I don't think the lady I spoke with got to make that decision... I really wish they could have held onto her since she had a family waiting for her.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you should email that lady though, and tell her to make sure if for any reason they do bring her back, to keep her held for you and Rory.


----------



## JamesCarden (Dec 27, 2007)

thats insane to me that they wouldnt hold the bunny for someone who they KNOW will take good care of them...i guess some "Shelters" dont have there head in the right place...



i'm so sorry hun. I know you really had you heart set on this one. maybe it wasent meant to be and that an even better bunny who needs you will come your way!


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 28, 2007)

I am sorry too but i have a feeling you will be seeing her yourself very soon!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 28, 2007)

Another update! The lady wrote back and said that she put a note in Jaime's (the bunny) file that if she ever comes back to the shelter, I need to be contacted ASAP so I can come get her. She also said that one of her own rescued bunnies is a bit temperamental and doesn't like her husband or her other girl bunnies, but if she hit it off with Rory and I (and Paul since Rory occasionally nips him too and he'd prefer a new bunny that likes him and this girl doesn't like her husband) she'd be willing to give her to us since she'd be happier with a mate in a family with fewer bunnies. Her bunny is a black mini lop and is due to be spayed in three weeks. After her spay, I'd be happy to go meet the bunny and let her and Rory go on a "date". At this point I just really want Jaime though! Also, she said they have no othergirl bunnies at the shelter right now but the Anchorage shelter is going to send a couple girl mini lops up in a little while.

The policy at this shelter is a "first come, first served" one. That's why Jaime was allowed to be adopted by the other people, even if the lady wanted to hold her for me. She said that if Jaime is returned, it will still be a first come thing so we'd better get down there right away to claim her if that happens! This policy does not seem to be pet friendly to me  

I'm also missing my Rory Bean right now because he's a few thousand miles away. The pet sitter said everyone is going fine and he let Rory out to hop around, which I'm glad for. I e-mailed the Christmas picture of Rory to the lady at the shelter and she said she showed everyone on her shift and they all loved it because he's so darn cute. That's definitely the truth! Plus, he's definitely a "happy ending" pet who came through their shelter.

I think I'm going to see if my dad will take me to some pet stores to see the bunnies today. There aren't any buns at shelters near here (I think because post Katrina things are still getting worked out). I doubt I'll be buying a bunny since I have a definite preference now for shelter bunnies (since they need me more)and I'd prefer if Rory could meet her first, but it might be good for me to play with some cute baby rabbits.


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry things didn't work out for you to get Jaime. I know how you feel about just being certain that a specific bunny will be the right fit for you. Wish the shelter could have held her for you.

But maybe there will be a bunny girl out there who needs you (and Rory) even more. Hang in there and enjoy the rest of your visit.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm sorry about all that.  It sucks when you think that a rabbit is meant to be yours then it doesn't turn out.

But there is a bunny girl out there waiting for you to find her to take her home to Rory! Just don't give up!

And I'm sorry about you missing Rory. I bet he misses you tons too. Next time though * I *am bunnysitting!

Hope you have a great trip! :hug:


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 29, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Next time though * I *am bunnysitting!
> 
> Hope you have a great trip! :hug:


Don't you mean bunnynapping? _(evil laugh)

_


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 29, 2007)

SHHHHHH!!!!

I mean....

Noo...?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 29, 2007)

MY Rory! :disgust::X I demand that the Macey be sent to us! She is exactly what we're looking for! I'm in Louisiana right now so I could be at your house in a few hours... :wink


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I e-mailed the two rabbit rescues in Alaska! Both are several hours away. There are a lot of bunnies, but only a couple females for some reason. There's this little girl, isn't she pretty? So feminine! http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8523916

Also, I found out that the pair of lops I had wanted to adopt (before Ifound my Rory) have a new home! I'm so very happy for them, they sounded like awesome bunnies. They are actually two very closely bonded males! http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9435791


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 31, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Today I e-mailed the two rabbit rescues in Alaska! Both are several hours away. There are a lot of bunnies, but only a couple females for some reason. There's this little girl, isn't she pretty? So feminine! http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8523916



She's very lovely. I never had anything other than lops before Captain Snow...but he's got me sold on mini-Rexes...so soft.

Of course, he is also obnoxiously demanding :shock:, but he deserves to be spoiled.

Are you thinking about this girl?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunnicula, yes, I am thinking about this girl! She seems like a lovely rabbit. The rescue she's in has 4 or 5 other unspayed females looking for homes, too. Right now I'm not sure where our new bunny will be coming from though, as there are so many possibilities and all of them involve somehow transporting the bunny several hundred miles (aka hard to introduce to Rory so he can pick) or waiting a couple months (the black mini lop who's going to be spayed almost a month from now). Here's another "contender"- a Holland Lop breeder in Wasilla has this sweet girl. She was born and raised in their home and raised with lots of love and is apparently very sweet and affectionate and likes other bunnies. They wanted to breed her, but she keeps re-absorbing her litters or just not getting pregnant so they want to rehome her. Her breeder tried to breed her one last time and she's due to kindle next week, she saidwe can adopt her if she doesn't have the babies,or if she does have babies adopt one of them or adopt herafter the babies go to new homes. She is a broken frosted pearlholland lop and you can tell she's one bun that's comfortable with people!









Also, to the breeders out there- should the fact that she has been reabsorbing litters or not getting pregnant be of concern to me? Of course I'm going to get her spayed, but could this be indicative of health problems?


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG

SO GORGEOUS!!!!! :shock: Wow!!! Ohhhhhhhhhh you better get her! Lol. I don't think it's a sign of any health trouble, maybe it's due to stress? But I bet the breeders know more about it. 

I'm totally in love...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 2, 2008)

MsBinky, isn't she beautiful? SO cute and pretty! She sounds like she has a great personality too, but I think I might feel guilty if I adopted her instead of getting a rescue bunny. It's true that she's in need of a home, but I doubt her owners would ditch her at an animal shelter and it seems like animal shelter/rescue buns are the ones that are truly in need of homes and I wouldn't be helping a homeless rabbit by adopting her. Of course I don't have a problem with people who choose to adopt rabbits from places other than shelters and rescues (Cinnabun was from a pet store!), it's just that there are several other rescue bunnies available (even if they're far away) to me and the one rescue is at full capacity and they can't bring anymore needy bunnies in until some of the ones they have find homes.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiloh!!! :shock:

SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! OMG...If you don't get her...I WANT HER!!! Ok ok ok...back to reality I can't get her, so you HAVE to get her! I want to see pics and pics of her and Rory ALL of the time!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Thumpers_Mom wrote:


> Shiloh!!! :shock:
> 
> SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! OMG...If you don't get her...I WANT HER!!! Ok ok ok...back to reality I can't get her, so you HAVE to get her! I want to see pics and pics of her and Rory ALL of the time!!!



Yeah... What she said! LOL.  She needs a good home too. Lol. Just bugging. I can understand the feeling and I respect it. but seriously, that is the most adorable lop I have seen!


----------



## Pipkin (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey mom, mom, MOM, MOOOOMMMMMM!!!! Where is Wasilla? Can I hop there? Can I get her? I have to have her!!!! Quick, before SnowyShiloh gets back from vacation. Wait! Is she back yet? I gotses to haves dat girl!!!! She's not the cutest lop ever (I am)...but...

Wouldn't we make a gorgeous couple? Whaddaya mean, "What about Emmaline?" Emmaline who? (hehe)

Pipkin


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2008)

Pipkin! Emmaline is a beautiful, wonderful girl, go hop back to her and don't be stealin' our bunny out from under us, that's already happened twice in the past week 

Last night I dreamed about Rory and this bunny hopping around and playing together. And dancing. Dreams are weird. In the dream, her name was Liesel. Fits, doesn't it?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 3, 2008)

Liesel is a perfect (and beautiful name). Are you a _Sound of Music_ fan by any chance?

Oh, and sorry about Pipkin, he just got carried away by her adorable looks. He's convinced that she has his temperament. (I can hold him any which way, too...and do anything to him...he is a MAJOR mama's boy!) Don't worry, I'll tell him that it's too far for him to hop.

Hope you are enjoying your trip and not missing Rory too much.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2008)

Mary Ellen, I am SO tempted to e-mail the breeder and tell her we'll take her! Thumper's Mom and MsBinky are right, this girl needs a loving home too and she would certainly have one with us. Once I fall in love with her, my slight feelings of guilt will subside for sure. 

My reasoning is this: 

1) At this point, I just really want to know which bunny we're going to get and I know the breeder will hold her for us specifically and not give her away to someone else. My silly old heart is all sad over Jaime still, I was so sure she was the one for us and this certainly isn't the hugest tragedy ever, but it still makes me sad. 

2) ALL the potential bunny friends for Rory live at least a 6 hour drive away (unless we were to go to Petco or something, which I don't think is going to happen)- this bunny does, all the bunnies in the two rescues I'm looking at do, if I were to adopt a bunny in Seattle and take her home.... making it very difficult for Rory to meet any bunny before we commit to adopting her.

3) None of these bunnies have been spayed yet! So they all have hormones running rampant, and who's to say that a bunny Rory likes now he won't like later, or more likely, a bunny that wants to kill Rory and vice versa might be his soulmate after she's been spayed.

4) Rory is an easy going dude. I mean, he's very active and playful and loves to run around, but I can tell he has a much less dominant personality than Cinnabun did. Aren't submissive bunnies easier to bond?

5) This bunny is sweet, litter box trained and likes other bunnies she's met. Seems like there'd be a good chance she'd like Rory, especially after her spay. She was also born at the breeder's home and comes from healthy stock- I want a bun that's going to be around for a long time!

I need to talk to Paul about getting her, I just wish I could shake these guilty feelings and know for sure that she and Rory will eventually love each other! I'm such a weenie, I've looked at lots of bunnies since Jaime and while they're all beautiful, none of them are jumping out at me.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't think that her inability to have a litter would indicate health problems - but I could be wrong. I think it is possible that she just reabsorbs the litter or maybe she just didn't get pregnant.

She looks cute and she doesn't look like she minds people handling her - which is a good thing...

You might want to ask in the rabbitry area if other breeders would have concerns but I just suspect that she might not have really been bred or whatever.

Peg

P.S. Some does just don't seem to get pregnant no matter what I do - others are just fine...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Peg! I did ask the question on the breeder forum :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 4, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> 3) None of these bunnies have been spayed yet! So they all have hormones running rampant, and who's to say that a bunny Rory likes now he won't like later, or more likely, a bunny that wants to kill Rory and vice versa might be his soulmate after she's been spayed.
> 
> 4) Rory is an easy going dude. I mean, he's very active and playful and loves to run around, but I can tell he has a much less dominant personality than Cinnabun did. Aren't submissive bunnies easier to bond?


In my experience, bonding a buck & a doe has been easiest. I've not been very successful with "same sex" bonding :biggrin2:. But my experience is limited to the 5 bunnies we've had in our household over the past 5 years.

I DO think that easy going bunnies seem quicker to bond. Our more submissive boys have been the perfect matches for our wild and wacky girls!

As long as you settle in your mind before you adopt that whatever the outcome of the bonding sessions this new little gal has found her forever home...I don't think you'll regret her...

~Mary Ellen


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 4, 2008)

Mary Ellen, once we commit to a new bunny, she will definitely have a home with us forever. I'd just prefer if she and Rory eventually bond (it's okay if it takes a year, I just want it to happen!). Rory is accustomed to be out of his cage the entire time I'm at home, and if he didn't get along with the new girl, both of them would only get half the amount of out of cage time since they couldn't be out together. Our apartment is small and Rory really only has run of the living room and kitchen- I suppose I could have them out at the same time with one blocked in the kitchen and one the living room and switch them out every hour or so if it comes to that. I'm sure they'd be happier liking each other too since bunnies like friends.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 4, 2008)

I sure hope that whoever you choose for Rory that things work perfectly. Our household is a little crazy in that regard. When it comes to bunnies...Pipkin & Emmaline are inseperable. Gingivere has bitten both of them (to the point of stitches). But she LOVES to lay up against them through the cage bars (go figure!). So...I can never leave her out loose with them.

Then there's Captain Snow. He's our chosen mate for Gingi...and they do very well in play time together. Of course, I always supervise them because of Gingi's biting history. So far they have been fine then....but the Captain is a bit persnickety about his cage (a bit cage aggressive, actually). When I tried to house them together he, not she, was the angry one. So...they can be out together but not housed together.

Add to that the fact that Pipkin HATES Captain Snow. My docile, mama's boy, loving Pipkin! He bit Snow through the cage and drew blood...close to stitches. Ugh! So...when either couple is out together I have to make certain they cannot get near the cage of the other couple.

Oh...and we have a rescued stray kitty (she's lived here 2 years) who is aggressively violent towards our other cats. So she has to be housed apart from the other 9 cats. She's okay with bunnies, but I don't usually leave her unsupervised with any that are loose.

It's quite interesting trying to manage my time to make certain that I'm spending time with each "subgroup." Keeps me on my toes. But I wouldn't trade any one of them for anything.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 4, 2008)

:shock:Mary Ellen! I'm exhausted just reading that! WOW! My hats off to you. My two bunnies and hamster are more than enough for me. 

*jackie


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> :shock:Mary Ellen! I'm exhausted just reading that! WOW! My hats off to you. My two bunnies and hamster are more than enough for me.
> 
> *jackie


Yeah, it's kind of funny. We went for years with 10 cats...then added 2 bunnies...no problems. No real fights. No hatred (for about 7 years). Since then we've had 2 aggressive cats who couldn't be with ANYONE else, and 4 major bunny injuries due to bites. I can't chalk it up to the number of pets. Guess it's just the personality mix. Since Nora, our wacko attack cat, is only about 3-4...we could be dealing with our own brand of "separation anxiety" (lol) for many years to come. Guess we could rehome her...but we love her soooooo much! And of course we're simply the best home she could ever have

(said modestly and in all humility...hehe).


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 4, 2008)

is this the one you was talking about? I'm being lazy about reading everything at the moment, haha. I'll read it all later.

She is the cutest thing everrrrrrr! omg I hope you can get her if she is it. But this sucks..it'll be hard to bunnynap from here...


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 4, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> is this the one you was talking about? I'm being lazy about reading everything at the moment, haha. I'll read it all later.
> 
> She is the cutest thing everrrrrrr! omg I hope you can get her if she is it. But this sucks..it'll be hard to bunnynap from here...



Hard to bunnynap? Are you kidding? I'm in PA; you're in WV. I pick you up on the way. I've got a sister-in-law in Ketchikan, AK. We "cover" our bunnynapping conspiracy with an alibi of visiting her there. Then it's just a hop, skip, & jump to Fairbanks (okay...a BIIIIIIIG jump...but we're up for it, right?). We lure her (the bunny...not Snowy Shiloh)out using one of our adorable bunny disguises :bunnysuit:and drive home. Sound like a plan to you?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 4, 2008)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> > is this the one you was talking about? I'm being lazy about reading everything at the moment, haha. I'll read it all later.
> ...


:thumbup


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Lookit! I found this little girl on Craigslist, she's just a couple minutes away from where my mom lives! I e-mailed the poster for more info. I think I have time to get her to the vet for her health certificate and buy her a "seat" (aka under the seat in front of me) for the flight back to Fairbanks next week! 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pet/525534619.html


----------



## Leaf (Jan 7, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> The policy at this shelter is a "first come, first served" one. That's why Jaime was allowed to be adopted by the other people, even if the lady wanted to hold her for me. She said that if Jaime is returned, it will still be a first come thing so we'd better get down there right away to claim her if that happens! This policy does not seem to be pet friendly to me



Honestly, you may be suprised at just how "pet friendly" that policy can be.

The sooner one animal can be placed, the sooner another animal can go up for adoption.

Many animals are euthanized due to lack of space alone and at times only hours, rather than days, can mean a difference between life and death for an animal a facility has no room to offer.


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 7, 2008)

Okies... That's perfect... you get her... and send me the other one because I am in love with that cute face of hers!!!! 

Ok but seriously, she's adorable and if you think it'd work out for all of you then why not?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Shiloh, I've been thinking about you...and your quest for a bunner! She is a cutie...Any ideas for names yet?

But...ummm, what happened to the pretty pearl one? :inlove:I still wants her!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi guys! Wow, those were some quick replies!

Leaf, I completely understand your point of view, but I think this shelter is different. They don't often have bunnies (they don't have ANY bunnies right now) and the ones that they do get are snapped up very quickly most of the time. There's been a LOT of speculation that the "adopters" are simply feeding the rabbits to pets or eating them- the adoption fee is only $5 after all, way cheaper than buying meat and people in Fairbanks take what they can get. They don't screen the people who adopt the bunnies at all, they just take the $5 and hand over the bunny. The lady even said that she thought it was likely Jaime would be returned because the owners didn't seem to be good ones- how is that good for the animal? Paul would have been home in just a couple of days to take her out of the shelter. We were going to make a big donation ($100) for them to hold her for us for those couple days and certainly the extra money would have been good for the shelter. No bunny was going to be euthanized because of Jaime being there for a couple more days, they have lots of bunny cages and they're all empty right now.

As for the pretty little frosted pearl girl, we still like her! I just can't shake the feeling of wanting to get a bunny who is in a shelter or rescue or is one step away from being there (like bunnies on Craigslist). I haven't committed to her, she might actually be pregnant and her breeder was going to get back to me in a few days to let me know if she kindled or not.

We won't for sure adopt this little Craigslist girl, I'm waiting to get more info on her situation. There are LOTS of bunnies in the shelters around here and I may go visit them in a couple days if this doesn't pan out. Advantages to adopting a bunny down here are that, even with the cost of adoption, getting a health certificate from the vet and flying her home, it would STILL cost less than driving down to Anchorage to get a bunny from the rescue (or to where the little frosted pearl girl lives since she's in the same area), and it would be safer since it's winter and the roads in Alaska are all icy. 

I'm not for sure adopting the Craigslist girl, she's just yet another contender  I didn't tell the person who listed her that I want to adopt her for sure, just that I was looking for more info so I'm not stringing them along or anything. There's a really cute adult Holland lop in the Everett shelter who looks similar to Macey and I'm rather drawn to her! There's even a video of her on Petfinder.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Oops! I've been so bad with double posts lately! Anyway, here's the... Macey fraternal twin, since they don't look exactly the same:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9789202


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Ugh, I've been checking my e-mail every two minutes to see if the person who has the Craigslist bunny wrote back! I'm also going to make myself stop looking at the bunny's picture until I hear back and no thinking of bunny names, she may have been adopted already since the post was made on January 1st. I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I know I just posted a second ago, but there's a new bunny at the Everett shelter! She's a mini lop named Tabitha, and that's what we'd been planning to name our new bunny! She would match my ratties what with the white fur and red eyes  She sounds sweet, too!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10003597


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 7, 2008)

All the bunnies you are considering are adorable (hey, what bunny isn't). I think that whatever one you choose you will be so happy. And, if you're like me, you'll always feel badly about the ones you can't adopt. There are always so many possible bunnies to adopt...it's often a matter of timing...who's available when you're ready to make the commitment.

I wish you well as you keep going over the options in your mind. Keep us posted on what you decide.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2008)

Bunnicula, you're absolutely right! Her owner e-mailed me back and this little bun is starting to feel like The One. We're going to set up a time for me to go by and meet her! She's 8 weeks old, baby bunny *melt*!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 7, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I know I just posted a second ago, but there's a new bunny at the Everett shelter! She's a mini lop named Tabitha, and that's what we'd been planning to name our new bunny! She would match my ratties what with the white fur and red eyes  She sounds sweet, too!
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10003597



Aww that's my dream rabbit. A REW lop. 

Awww Penny bunny is so cuuuute! She looks just like Macey...well..other than the fur color, but still they are similar. Macey's long lost sister!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Alrighty, I'm going to go meet the bunny tomorrow! It looks like she's it! arty: I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Evey (Jan 8, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alrighty, I'm going to go meet the bunny tomorrow! It looks like she's it! arty: I'll let you know how it goes!


good luck!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, Evey!

Also, Montana, aren't Penny and Tabitha beautiful? I would take them in a heartbeat, it's just that I've read that younger bunnies are often accepted better by adult bunnies than other adult bunnies. Because Rory won't be able to meet his friend beforehand, I'm trying to pick the bunny that has the best chances of getting along with him. The owner says that she's a sweet girl and gets along with other bunnies and doesn't seem overly dominant or shy, but in between. I will bring the camera with me tomorrow! Let's see how well I sleep tonight...


----------



## missyscove (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck!

Is the shelter you visited a public shelter (aka pound)? The shelter I volunteer at is like that as well. All animals are first come first serve once they become avaliable. The concern is really about getting animals out and into homes rather than limiting the homes they go to. There's not really all that much that a public shelter can do in terms of discriminating agains owners.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 8, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Thanks, Evey!
> 
> Also, Montana, aren't Penny and Tabitha beautiful? I would take them in a heartbeat, it's just that I've read that younger bunnies are often accepted better by adult bunnies than other adult bunnies. Because Rory won't be able to meet his friend beforehand, I'm trying to pick the bunny that has the best chances of getting along with him. The owner says that she's a sweet girl and gets along with other bunnies and doesn't seem overly dominant or shy, but in between. I will bring the camera with me tomorrow! Let's see how well I sleep tonight...



I was kind of in your shoes when I adopted Captain Snow. I really wanted to try to find a friend for Gingivere, but she DOES NOT travel well. I would have loved a bun from a rescue, but the 2 closest to me are both over an hour away. And they both insisted that I had to bring her in to meet her mate (which makes sense, but if you could see her during a car ride you would understand why I do all I can to limit her travel experiences).

Anyway, that left ME to choose a mate for her. I thought about all her peculiarities and preferences...and reminded myself that this just might not work...and thought about the kinds of facts that you are mulling over...

It's never an easy decision. But I know you will be committed to whoever you chose no matter what Rory "says."

So...happy bun visiting today! Looking forward to hearing about how things went.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, we're going to go meet her around 5:30 this evening! Come on clock, tick faster! This morning I already made the flight arrangements for her to come home with me and made her an appointment at my vet to be checked out and get a health certificate! Her appointment is for 3:30 tomorrow afternoon :biggrin2: They asked what her name was for the appointment, and I told them Tabitha! Tabitha Maesie (in honor of Macey, it's pronounced MAY-zee though) and we're going to call her Tabbie Mae. 

I can hardly wait to meet my little Tabbie Mae!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, Bunnicula, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been in the position to pick a friend for her bunny without her bunny's input. I read that Gingi and Captain Snow get along great out of their cages. I'd say you were pretty successful in picking her a friend! Maybe with time they'll be able to share a cage, too


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

WOOHOO!!! Don't forget the pics! :bunnydance:

What time is it over there right now?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> What time is it over there right now?


It's like 8:45 or so in the morning


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Katie, I'm glad I'm in Washington right now because here it's almost 10! 7 and a half hours to go...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Katie, I'm glad I'm in Washington right now because here it's almost 10! 7 and a half hours to go...


Ok...I'm starting my countdown! :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Okay, we're going to go meet her around 5:30 this evening! Come on clock, tick faster! This morning I already made the flight arrangements for her to come home with me and made her an appointment at my vet to be checked out and get a health certificate! Her appointment is for 3:30 tomorrow afternoon :biggrin2: They asked what her name was for the appointment, and I told them Tabitha! Tabitha Maesie (in honor of Macey, it's pronounced MAY-zee though) and we're going to call her Tabbie Mae.
> 
> I can hardly wait to meet my little Tabbie Mae!



Awww that's so sweet. I'll have to tell Macey about this tommorow.

:inlove:I

I'm sooo excited for you to get her! Tabbie Mae, thats so cuteee.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey there,

If that bunny doesn't work out, you might want to try this shelter:

http://www.rabbitrodentferret.org/rabbitrodentferret.org/Adoptedcurrent.asp

It's a great shelter (I've been there), about 20 minutes from downtown.

I think their website is totally out of date, so the best thing is to go down.

Good luck!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Jordi, it says they only do adoptions in this area. Do they mean they won't "ship" bunnies to other areas and you have to come in person and live nearby, or do they mean people like me who are in town but live elsewhere couldn't go down and adopt one? Even if it doesn't work out with this little one, I'll be heading back to Fairbanks with a bunny! I have my eye on Penny or Tabitha at the Everett Shelter or one of several baby bunnies at the Seattle shelter.

My mom won't be getting home until probably 5:30, and my brother and I are driving over there as soon as she gets home (we need the car!). So, about one hour to go! I got 3 new Nintendo DS games for Christmas so I've been passing the time with those!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Grr! My mother isn't home with her car yet, so we had to change the time to 7 pm. The evening is such a hard time because of course the owner has things to do in the evening and it would be silly for her to have to sit around waiting for us! I'm sure we'll have the car by 6:45 though  She was planning to be home all day today so at least we didn't keep her from something before by not arriving a 5:30.

I have exciting news though! I can't get to the owner's house on the bus, so the little one will be coming home with me tonight! Tomorrow afternoon is her vet appointment and the bus goes from right in front of my house to right in front of the vet's office. We'll drop her off tomorrow evening at her owner's house to stay for the rest of the week. Tonight the little bunny will be sleeping in our bath tub with a towel in the bottom and a litter box! Her owner is going to give us some pellets and hay for her tonight. I bought a cute purple moose stuffy for her too so maybe she'll snuggle with it.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Ohhh...the suspense is killing me! I can't wait to hear how she is. I'm sure she is a sweetie! 

Is she there yet? :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay! My mom just got home. We're going to Petsmart first to pick up a carrier, then off we go to meet the bun :happyrabbit:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Yesss! I'm so excited for you!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 8, 2008)

AND..........:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::tantrum::hello:hello:hello:hello:crash:crash:crash:crash:crash WANT TO SEE BUN PICTURESSSSSSSSS!

tracy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi guys! She's here! She is SO cute, too, way cuter than any of the pictures... My enthusiasm is rather dampened though because I'm really worried that she's sick. Her nose is running a little, you can't actually see any discharge but the discharge is clear and very thin. Her eyes are a little weepy, too- again, clear liquid. Her eyelids seem red, too. To top it off, her poops are soft. They have a good round shape, but they're squishy and stinky. Her butt is clean. She's peed and been pooping up a storm. She isn't lethargic and is hopping around her little cage, and is of course rather scared, but she calms down some if you lie down and put her on your chest and pet her.

The owner said that she hasn't had diarrhea and that she didn't have a runny nose until we got there. She said sometimes they get runny noses from stress, but I've never experienced that with Cinny or Rory... She's going to the vet tomorrow so the vet should be able to say what's going on, but I'm so worried! Worried that she won't be well enough to fly back to Alaska with me and just plain worried that she's sick and baby buns go downhill rapidly. Her owner agreed I can "return" her if the vet thinks she's a boy or if she's ill and I can't bring her home. If I can't bring her home, I'll still be out the $100 for the vet visit. I'm more concerned that the bunny get healthy, but still. I am just beside myself... I'm trying not to get too attached to her and she's in my room with dim lighting, food, water and the door closed. I'm worried that even if we can get her better, she just has a really weak immune system and will be getting sick often.

Here are her pics... The right eye that you can't see looks worse.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 9, 2008)

send the 2nd picture in to sharon steitler for disapproving bunnies part 2 hahaha

i hope someone better than me with rabbit experience writes back about what to do with her runny eyes and nose...

how much was her adoption fee? did the previous owner have other rabbits?

tracy


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

The pics are fabulous! She is an absolute doll! Don't fret about the eyes/nose yet. Let the vet examine her thoroughly and go from there. Imagining and guessing everything that "could" be wrong will only strss both of you.

I wish you as safe bus journey and a good report from the doc!

Looking forward to more news later today!

~Mary Ellen


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2008)

SnowyShiloh* wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! I know I just posted a second ago, but there's a new bunny at the Everett shelter! She's a mini lop named Tabitha, and that's what we'd been planning to name our new bunny! She would match my ratties what with the white fur and red eyes  She sounds sweet, too!
> 
> SnowyShiloh wrote: [/b]





> Jordi, it says they only do adoptions in this area. Do they mean they won't "ship" bunnies to other areas and you have to come in person and live nearby, or do they mean people like me who are in town but live elsewhere couldn't go down and adopt one? Even if it doesn't work out with this little one, I'll be heading back to Fairbanks with a bunny! I have my eye on Penny or Tabitha at the Everett Shelter or one of several baby bunnies at the Seattle shelter.



Most just want the bunnies to go to a good home, especially the 'shelters' as opposed to the rescues. If you prove to them you have a good home waiting, you can havea rabbit.If you make room by taking one from a rescue, the rescue will be able to take one from a shelter, so both work out. 

The Everettshelter's website indicates that itis a high kill facility, I'll bet the staff don't want to see Tabitha or any othergirl put to sleep, they'll work with you on it. 

sas :tears2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, Pipp... I didn't know that about the Everett shelter! I just tried to look at Penny's profile and it's not there anymore! :cry2 I hope she was adopted yesterday! She's been at that shelter for at least a week and a half... I really, really hope she's okay and if this doesn't work out, the white bunny Tabitha is still there tomorrow if I need to go get her! Would they put off euthanizing her if I said I was coming to get her? She's only been on Petfinder for two days at the most, I've been checking every day and yesterday was the first time I saw her.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2008)

They just say they're allowed to 'destroy' pets after 72 hours, not that they will. But that said, most willusually not tell you if they did, they don't want upset people on their doorstep. 

With most, it will all depend on the space available and on who they deem adoptable. If they're already on Petfinder, that's a good sign, but if they're short of cage space, the ones deemed cage aggressive (usually the ones scared to death) or the ones with runny noses stressed out from being in a shelter with barking dogs will 'disappear'. 

Dill, Sherryand Darry would have been destroyed at the shelter in theareas they came from, Darry and Sherry were cage aggressive, Dill bites like a SOB. (And I love him for it :hearts). 

If you express interest in a bunny, it may well buy them some time -- or another bunny some time knowing they may have another cage available. It's all a chain. 

I don't know that I'dpay much attention to Petfinder, I'd just go andlook. 

The Pacific Northwest is terrible for bunny overloads because so many people think they can just let them go. The feral populations are huge. We're an hour or so north of Everett and there's an estimated5000 in just one area alone. The farmers now have permission to shoot them. 

Anyhoo... off on a tangent. Any bunny you can get out of there will save a life somewhere, believe me. 

I know the baby's cute, but at that age her heath is iffy, she's finewhere she is,and there are so many in need. 

sas ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2008)

I e-mailed the breeder and told her we're bringing the baby back tonight. When I pull myself together in a few minutes I'm going to call the Everett shelter to see about visiting Tabitha tomorrow. I really hope Penny wasn't put down.

The baby is being really cute right now, she's lying on her side watching me! It doesn't look like she's distressed lying there, just like she's wanting to relax.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, gosh... I just checked Petfinder again and there's a new bunny! I wonder if the new bunny came in so they had to put down Penny to make space for him? :cry4: I feel like I killed her myself!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 9, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh, gosh... I just checked Petfinder again and there's a new bunny! I wonder if the new bunny came in so they had to put down Penny to make space for him? :cry4: I feel like I killed her myself!



no no no no no. you absolutely did not. plus, you don't even know if penny was put down, penny could have been adopted. you did not KILL anyone or anything, you are safe 

tracy


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

That baby was cute. So are you returning her?

Goodluck with whatever happens. AndI hope little Penny was adopted...

You did no such thing as killing her! Even if something happened that was was PTS, it wasn't your fault at all. Don't worry about it...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, this is copied right from the thread I had in the Infirmary forum:


I value everyone's support and advice SO much! I was all set to return the baby to her breeder tonight and had canceled her vet appointment, but something made me take the baby out of the small travel cage to see what she'd do. When I put her on the floor, she immediately started running around and the living room and exploring! Within a minute or so she was even doing binkies. So, I watched her running around the room, getting into everything and binkying, and couldn't help but think this wasn't the behavior of a stressed out bunny. I e-mailed her breeder back and asked her if it would be okay if I took her to the vet after all, and she said it was fine with her. So, I rescheduled the appointment (after explaining to the vet what was going on, and she thought it was worth bringing the baby in) and off we went at 4 pm.

Well, guess what happened at the vet's office! This vet, by the way, is a very good one and has been caring for bunnies for 20 or 30 years. She's the vet I've been taking my pets to for the past 6 years and is a cautious, well informed woman who loves animals. Okay, on to the point: She weighed the baby, listened to her intestines, heart and lungs, examined her ears and teeth, palpated her stomach, took her temperature, examined her poop, examined her eyes and nose and did a couple more things. She said the bunny is absolutely perfect! She believes the runny nose and eyes were not caused from stress, but because of the dryness of being indoors. The baby had lived outside her entire life where there's much more moisture, and wasn't brought into the house until an hour or so before we went to pick her up... Which is also when the runny nose and eyes started. Today, her eyes have not run at all (and the eyelids are normal colored) and her nose is just a tiny bit. The vet believes the nose thing is still because of the dryness and the bunny appears to be completely healthy. She's been acting great too and even in the car was nibbling hay and flopping. The vet said she had no reason to think the baby won't do well on the flight and filled out a health certificate for her. She said that if she'd had any doubts, she wouldn't have done it, but she's confident the baby is fine!

I am so glad I trusted my instincts and took her to the vet anyway. Apparently I was just overreacting before. Two years ago right around this time, my bird didn't seem quite right to me but everyone else thought he was fine... he died when I was out of town a few days later. Because of that, I am hyper aware of anything that happens to my pets and I guess am prone to overreacting!

I hope everyone doesn't think I'm a horrible bunny mom for doing this anyway. I was completely prepared to return her to her breeder if she was not 100%, but I wanted the professional opinion of someone who could actually handle her and examine her.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm so happy that this has worked out for you this way. So are you keeping the baby until you fly out - or did you take the baby back to the breeder?

I'm so glad the vet saw her and I'm glad the vet has worked with rabbit so much. It certainly sounds like the rabbit got a thorough checkup.

Peg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2008)

Peg, I originally wanted to leave the bunny at her breeder's house and pick her up on the way to the airport. The breeder was okay with that, but told me she wouldn't be in a hutch out in the backyard with the other bunnies, she would be in the garage by herself. All her siblings have gone to their new homes. The breeder thought she might as well stay with me for the week since she'd be in a place strange to her anyway. I would have prefered for her to stay with her mom in the hutch until the day of the flight (or wherever she was used to being), but it isn't going to work out that way. In the mean time, I have constructed her a little cage using NIC panels and the base to my birds' old cage (after being thoroughly disinfected, of course)! 

We've decided to call her Tallulah instead of Tabitha. I love the name Tabitha, but it makes me think of the sweet mini lop I would have had if it hadn't worked out with her. We think Tallulah is a pretty name and fits her. It's Irish and means "princess". Rory's "real" name is Rhiordan, which is also Irish and means "little poet king" so the names seemed to go together! We're probably going to call Tallulah Tilly or Tilly Mae a lot of the time. 

She gave me a scare a couple hours ago when I went to check on her and found her little "muzzle" very wet! I was horrified and thought her nose had gone crazy dripping, but then I noticed she was sitting in front of her water bowl and she went back to drinking a second later... and kind of got her face a little wetter in the process than necessary!

Peg, thanks for your kind thoughts! I'm going to try to add Dr. Cannon to the vet thread in a while if I can.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 10, 2008)

Shiloh, you're really trying so hard to do the right thing, and it's really appreciated. You're an awesome bunny mom. One of the best. That baby is in great hands. 

I feel for the shelter bunnies, yes, but honestly, you really don't know anything about Tabitha or any of the others, they were pictures on a website. Had you actually made it to the shelter, you'd likely to have ended up with somebunny totally different or maybe nobunny at all. That's why the shelters will never hold a bunnyfor anyone who likes their picture, things are always so different in real life. There really is no point for any of us todwell on that.

Sorry for the hard sell on the shelters. I'm sure you'll find another way to help. Sponsoring will do as much good as adopting one,and there are many other options. I'm sure you'll end up doing right by them, you're that type of person. :hug1 

Meanwhile, I like 'Tally.' 

'Tally and Rory' has a nice ring to it. :twocents



sas


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2008)

Pipp, the sponsoring is a great idea! Also, a woman at the Fairbanks shelter is interested in starting up a rabbit rescue since the closest one is 6 hours away! Once I get back in town I want to see what I can do to help out with that. I might not have the space to foster any bunnies, but maybe I can help find them loving and appropriate homes. I'll need to contact some people in bunny rescues and see what ideas they have for finding homes and making contacts with potential adopters.

I see what you mean about shelters not being able to hold animals because if they hold one for someone and that person ends up not wanting it after all, time that could have been spent placing that pet in another home is wasted, as is the space that pet is occupying in the shelter. When I saw Rory's picture on Petfinder, I knew he was my boy and we got to the shelter as soon as we could the next day. They placed him in my arms and it took me about half a second to decide he was mine. We played with him for a few minutes in the "meeting pen" (during which he just sat on my lap or on the floor next to me, wherever I put him, because the poor thing was so scared) for good measure. 

I thought maybe people would like to see a few pictures of the little one from tonight. As you can see, I built her a little mini cage. After I took the pictures, I had to replace the towel with paper towels because she was wanting to eat it!







Kisses for her moosey the first time they met! Don't worry, I'll be keeping an eye on her in case she tries to eat that, too...










Wet face and chest after enjoying her bowl of water a little too much. Note the little bunny sneer:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG she is so stinkin' cute!!!!! Would you just get her home so I can find her permanent home and bunnynap her from there?!?!!

I LOVE the one-up, one-down ear thing she's got going on. Our Stewart's ears were like that for almost his first entire year of life. I remember being a bit disappointed when they both fully "lopped." The 1/2 and 1/2 look is adorable.

Tallulah is a cool name. If I had a bun with that name I think she'd probably end up with "Lula" or "Lulu" as a nick name. Thanks for posting the pics. She's a lovely litle girl. Here's hoping Rory falls in love, too.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 10, 2008)

:inlove::faint:

She is freakin' ADORABLE!!!! OMG!!! I can't wait to see her grow up next to Rory! What lucky bunners!!!:hug:


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 10, 2008)

she is SO the queen of disapproving rabbits! look at that last picture!!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 10, 2008)

She is soooooooooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 12, 2008)

She is the cutest thing ever. Can I have herrr?


----------

